# Home is where you have Heartworm Treatment!!



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Everyone. Well, less then 24 hours after bringing Lady home, we have decided here is where she will stay. We are going to adopt her. We may not have her on this earth for long but she will know what a real family and true love really is. We have decided to name her Hope.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh boy...with that gorgeous face? How could you not?! I bet you will have her for some time to come - esp now that she will be getting what she needs. Congratulations!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Stacy........ Thanks for opening up your home to give this Sweet baby a final place to live out the rest of her life......


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

WONDERFUL news. Looks like you all win. Keep us posted on her still with lots and lots of pictures. Give Lasy a hug for me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish you all the best. I am sure she will enjoy staying with you and your goldens.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Congrats Stacy........ Thanks for opening up your home to give this Sweet baby a final place to live out the rest of her life......


LOL...my house will be just like yours now mary!!!! I will own 4 and we are still going to foster...THE HAIR!!!! OH MY!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

how old is she?.
She is very alert.
Kuddos for keeping her!!.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> how old is she?.
> She is very alert.
> Kuddos for keeping her!!.


The vet estimates between 6 & 8 yrs. He also said she will only have about 2 years left before her legs give out completely then we will have to let her go. Quality of Life will be an issue at that point.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A wonderful home for a beautiful girl, I'll second what Sunshine said, with your love and care I bet she will surprise everyone and be with you healthy happy for many, many years.

Welcome home Hope.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Couldnt think of a better place for this girl to live out her senior years Stacey. This is a wonderful thing you are doing for her. She looks like she has settled in already. Still wondering if she was able to get near the couch though. Congratulations. She looks happy and that is the main thing. She is definitely in good hands.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. Glad she can now enjoy a happy and loving life, hopefully longer than 2 years.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very glad you've given this beautiful girl a forever home. She looks like she's already settled in. Kudos to you! Enjoy her!


----------

